# مكيف ال جي يدفع هواء حار (ممكن مساعدة)



## male2003 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

في العمل يوجد مكيف( ال جي بيكو) كان بارد والان يدفع هواء حار

طبعا المكيف كان يشتغل طول الليل وهو خربان دخلنا المكتب الصبح المكيف يدفع هواء حار
قمت بفحص الوحدة الخارجية الكمريسر شغال مع المروحة ولكن الكمبريسر حار جدا 
المفروض البيبات الموصلة الى الوحدة الداخلية الكبير منهم يكون بارد الحين صاير بلعكس صاير حار
فحصت ضغط الغاز والكمبريسر شغال الضغط طلع عندي 120 ,,, عدلت الضغط الغاز الى 65 وبعدة المكيف حار

تحليلي المفروض اذا المكيف شغال يكون الضغط 65 وعندما يفصل يكون حوالي 110 واكثر بس الي لاحضت الية عندما المكيف يشتغل يكون الضغط 65 وعندما يفصل يكون 40 وياريت احد يشرح ليي شنو المشكلة



..[/URL]


في الصورة كل البيبات متجمعة مع بعض مع كويل مركب معاهم ياريت احد يشرح لي ويحل المشكلة
ِ


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخى الفاضل / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ضبط درجة حرارة الثيرموستات على درجة منخفضة 17 & 18 درجة مئوية تؤدى إلى عمل الضاغط وبصفة مستمرة دون فصل تؤدى إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارة الضاغط أكثر من اللازم ويفصل أوفرلود داخلى .
وعدم صيانة الجهاز فى أوقات منتظمة تؤدى إلى ارتفاع ضغوط التشغيل ويزداد الأمبير ويؤدى إلى ارتفاع حرارة الضاغط وفصله أيضاً أوفرلود ويظل الضاغط مفصولاً فترة طويلة حتى يبرد ثم يعمل ويفصل وهكذا .
والحل هو القيام بالصيانة اللازمة والشامله للجهاز مرة كل شهر مع ضبط درجة الحرارة 22 درجة وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## male2003 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الرد على الموضوع
اخي الكريم انا لمست الكمبريسر حار جدا وشغال وضغط الغاز 110 !!!!
معنى كلامك الكمبريسر شغال بس فاصل من الداخل ؟؟؟


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (16 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل / السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
لاأقصد ذلك ياسيدى الكريم بل أقصد أن الضاغط متوقف عن العمل تماماً عموماً قبل أى شئ حاول تعمل الصيانة الشاملة للجهاز وخاصة المكثف وتأكد من عمل مروحة المكثف بطريقة طبيعية ثم شغل الجهاز مع قياس الضغط والأمبير وطمنى ماذا حدث وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## محمد الغدامسى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن يكون الصمام العاكس هو المشكله لاكن الاول تاكد من ان مروحه المكثف تدور فى الاتجاه الصحيح وان المكثف يكون نضيف


----------



## male2003 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم
فحصت الوحدة وكل شي شغال المروحة والكمبريسر والضغط 110 قللتة الى 65 في حالة الاشتغال الكمبريسر وعندما اطفي المكيف من التيار الكهربائي يوصل الضغط الى 38 شنو المشكلة
المفروض اذا طفيت المكيف يكون الضغط اكثر من 65 يوصل اعلى من 110


احد يقدر يشرح ليي شنو المنيفول الى في الصورة مع الكويل


----------



## بشير عباس (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين جدا للمعلومات


----------



## male2003 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

محمد الغدامسى قال:


> ممكن يكون الصمام العاكس هو المشكله لاكن الاول تاكد من ان مروحه المكثف تدور فى الاتجاه الصحيح وان المكثف يكون نضيف


 

مشكور اخوي على الرد

المكيف جديد ونظيف والمروح شغالة بتجاة الصحيح والضاغط شغال 

انا في اعتقادي بأن صمام العاكس هو المشكلة لان الدس جارج الخارج من الكمبريسر ورايح الى الصمام والوحدة الداخلية حار والكوندنسر بارد ؟؟؟؟؟


طبعا في الوحدة الداخلية الضبط مالة على تبريد 18 !!! سؤالي ليش اشتغل الصمام العاكس وشلون اقدر افصلة واخلية تبريد على طول




http://www.l22l.com/uploads/160f2294ae.jpg
وشكرا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

حبيبى ممكن تفصل أطراف التغذية للعاكس ويتم عزلهم وجرب وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## 8888 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتقد ان الكباس بيفتح بلوف والله اعلم


----------



## air_con (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*اخي العزيز المشكله في الصمام العاكس يوجد به عطل ميكانيكي ويقوم بالتحويل من التبريد الى التدفئه في فصل الصيف حتى لو فصلت الكهرباء عن الملف وهذه المشكله موجودة وصادفتني في خلال هذا الصيف اربع اجهزة سبلت يونت بها نفس العطل وقمت بتغيربعضها بجديد والبعض قمت بالغاءه من الجهاز نهائيا حسب رغبة صاحب الجهاز الزبون لانه لايستخدم التدفئة واصبح جهاز تبريد فقط ف الصمام العاكس به كثير من الاعطال والاكثرشيوعا العطل الذي يقوم به الصمام بالتحويل الى التدفئه بدون استلام اشارة من الكرت لوحة التحكم فيجب تغيره باخر جديد او الاستغناء عنه .. *


----------



## ahmednasr68 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

هذا الصمام العاكس قد يكون حاشر على وضع التدفئة اطرقه قليلا وشغل مرة اخرى اذا نجح الامر جيد اما اذا حشرمرة اخرى اذا لا تريد التدفئة قم بالغاء الصمام العاكس اذا تريد تشغيل التدفئة اشتري صمام جديد .


----------

